# Evenant Courses or...



## borealis75 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm a beginner in Orchestral / Epic composition...I've bought several nice VI folowing nice advices here...I'm on Cubase (beginner too)...
I would like to take some courses online (already looking at several memebers youtube channel) but I'm struggling on wich one to choose.
My goal is to compose cinematic / epic songs...like Daniel James or Dirk Ehlert...
When looking at the "Cinematic" evenant course, it looks like it's almost what I'm looking for but i don't know if for that pricetag something else already exist somewhere else?

Thanks in advance for your help !


----------



## dannymc (Jul 28, 2017)

if you want to compose like Daniel James or Dirk Ehlert i'd say first watch every single one of their youtube videos for free. 

about the online course, i haven't done them myself so i cant give any feedback but i"m planning to perhaps take one of them soon. 

Danny


----------



## PeterN (Jul 28, 2017)

I bought this course - the whole 4 course package actually - just to get the basic idea how midi composer work these days. So, how to say, personal opinion, its OK, that is, if you want to compose from chord progressions and do the basic epic thing. So based on your message, it may suit you.

However, I can see my uncreative father could be a composer within two weeks, by taking the Evenant course. While lacking the sublime language of music. You could even have a lumberjack change to a composer in a month. Thats by taking a chord progression, chopping it a bit, adding a counterpoint, a staccato and some drums. Like making a sandwich. But it works, and if you become good at it, it works so well, its almost like its a sacriledge. Say, you got a 'real' composer getting lost in Sahara desert, being captured by rebels, shot twice, finding a caravan and a way to an oasis, forced to marry a princess, then making it out, and making a tender melody of this experience, and then you got this neighbor city boy, with dads nice car, loudmouth, doing a chord progression and all the girls cheering to him, since his stuff sounds brilliant. Just kidding.

The difficult part will be how to add your personal creativity - and the sumblime language of music - with this Evenant technique. That is, if you have the access to this language, the ability to receive it, and the ability to create it futher. But thats not so much what epic is about.

Edit: Anyway the Evenant course is a fast way to get the grip of epic music. And theres the essentials. You can find the same things on youtube, but you need to be fishing on the youtube for weeks for that. The course will do it faster. Id say, worth it, since epic is your thing.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 28, 2017)

I have the Licensing course - and I have the book as well, and having read the book (once or twice) I didn't get quite as much out of the course as I'd hoped. Not sure what I was hoping to be honest.

I've looked at the other courses and I think they probably do tend towards the superficial, so I think it depends on what you are looking to learn. If you just want to write epic cinema music then this might be the perfect way to get started. If you want to dig deeper it may not. And nothing says you can't start with something more formulaic and work your way towards something a little deeper. If you can safely risk the fee it is probably a pretty safe bet.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 28, 2017)

borealis75 said:


> .I'm on Cubase (beginner too)...



Trying to make music with Sample Libraries sound great is an art in its self but if you are just a beginner at using a DAW this is going to make writing any music so problematic I'm getting a headache thinking about it. If you don't know your way around Cubase, I would say do a course on Cubase first. Learn the tools that you will eventually need and rely on to create the great music you want to create. As for the Event courses, they are well worth the money depending on your skill level. I know a lot of it already (I own all the courses) but there's a lot of stuff in there I didn't know. Considering you want to write "Epic" stuff you need to understand that a lot of it is down to having great production skills so you would definitely benefit from doing them. Your mileage may vary as some people say.

I actually got my first exclusive Library album deal after reading the Library Book by Emmett Cooke but I'm not really sure I can put hand on heart and say it was because of this. The book is good and it gave me information on Licensing etc but I am also studying an MA with Thinkspace and it was from some of the tutors there are fellow students that actually introduced me to a few people. For the price, that book is fantastic though. 

Like everything, these courses are a great start to something and they update them. When you look at what you get in each course, and then look at the price, it's actually very affordable! In my opinion of course.


----------



## borealis75 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your quick answers...

To be more precise, I'm a beginner on Cubase but I'm used to work on Ableton and Logic...

But concerning orchestral "epic" things..i'm a real beginer...

After some monthes fishing on youtube and here, I started to be able to write some quick sketches of some Two Step From Hell songs I'm fan of (I mean some really quick ones..piano melody then strings then some brass and percussion)

I think i lack especially the "art" of layering, couterpoint, ostinato things...and so on....and as far as i look at the Evenant course program, it seems to cope quite close to what I look at...

But as I said, I wanted maybe to have some user's point of view and maybe some other website to look at


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 28, 2017)

borealis75 said:


> To be more precise, I'm a beginner on Cubase but I'm used to work on Ableton and Logic...



Ahh, well that changes my entire response. I assumed you were new to using a DAW. Why are you moving to Cubase? Logic is a great DAW. I have used Cubase since SX2 as I come from a PC background and it's just what I grew up learning. It wasn't because of HZ using it and a few of the "Why I changed to Cubase" videos that are popping up. Just being curious. It's one thing learning a new DAW but it's another thing learning how to write in a genre (that relies on use of a DAW) at the same time. Still, I am a Cubase lover so I'm hardly going to say "Don't do it". 

There's tons of information out there in the world. The Event courses are good and for the money I'm not sure how anyone could complain. Check out Daniel James Videos, there are quite a few of them now, and there's tons of information in them.


----------



## mac (Jul 28, 2017)

Maybe once you've watched every single one of @Daniel James and @mverta's videos, and I mean every single one - there's takeaways from all of them - then think about paying for more videos from places evenant. Not to knock evenant, but don't think for a second that because daniels and (some of) mikes videos are free that they're not as good, my guess is you'll find them much more useful overall.

Edit: You should also watch all of the project sam, and some of the composing based spitfire videos.


----------



## borealis75 (Jul 28, 2017)

I didn't know about Project Sam...will take a look...and yes to be honest I didn't took a look at every video of Daniel or mike...think I will continue to do so before taking the plunge with evenant...

For the Cubase switch, I have worked a lot with Ableton and switched to Logic but i didn't bond with the DAW totaly..and as I had a good opportunity to have Cubase cheaper and I don't have so much RAM on my old macbook, the "disable" track option on Cubase seemed to be interesting...

But honestly at first sight, as you said, Logic was way more intuitive for me to use compare to Cubase...but you get quickly used to it..


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 29, 2017)

wst3 said:


> I have the Licensing course - and I have the book as well, and having read the book (once or twice) I didn't get quite as much out of the course as I'd hoped. Not sure what I was hoping to be honest.
> 
> I've looked at the other courses and I think they probably do tend towards the superficial, so I think it depends on what you are looking to learn. If you just want to write epic cinema music then this might be the perfect way to get started. If you want to dig deeper it may not. And nothing says you can't start with something more formulaic and work your way towards something a little deeper. If you can safely risk the fee it is probably a pretty safe bet.


Apologies to the OP. I have this course as well. Can you tell me how it compares to the Ebook? Is the online course more updated? Or is the Ebook being updated?


----------



## wst3 (Jul 29, 2017)

jonathanparham said:


> Apologies to the OP. I have this course as well. Can you tell me how it compares to the Ebook? Is the online course more updated? Or is the Ebook being updated?



They are different. I guess I need to re-read the book and re-watch the videos (which I've just stared<G>) to better answer the question. My gut reaction is that either one will probably get you started on the path, and that's the goal. Do you need both? Again just a guess, but probably not, but it might depend on how you learn.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 29, 2017)

wst3 said:


> They are different. I guess I need to re-read the book and re-watch the videos (which I've just stared<G>) to better answer the question. My gut reaction is that either one will probably get you started on the path, and that's the goal. Do you need both? Again just a guess, but probably not, but it might depend on how you learn.


lol depends. I just wanted to get started BUT didn't want to miss information if they were different. I started the online course but put it down as I got busy with gigs.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 31, 2017)

I think after latest update on Evenant - and thats this week - its becoming a very good base for beginners to pick up the basic tools in the industry, and then develop your own style. I wasnt the greatest fan of this course after I bought it, (I certainly didnt dislike it though), but the latest update gives the course one more star now, and if this will still be updated even more it may even hit the jackpot. Right now it teaches a very solid base for the cinematic orchestration. Heres a suggestion for you guys in Evenant if you come across this post, a few more midi files would be good. And a question too, when will the new course on orchestration be out?


----------



## Nuno (Aug 31, 2017)

PeterN said:


> I think after latest update on Evenant - and thats this week - its becoming a very good base for beginners to pick up the basic tools in the industry, and then develop your own style. I wasnt the greatest fan of this course after I bought it, (I certainly didnt dislike it though), but the latest update gives the course one more star now, and if this will still be updated even more it may even hit the jackpot. Right now it teaches a very solid base for the cinematic orchestration. Heres a suggestion for you guys in Evenant if you come across this post, a few more midi files would be good. And a question too, when will the new course on orchestration be out?


Hi where can I read about new update? Thanks


----------



## PeterN (Aug 31, 2017)

Nuno said:


> Hi where can I read about new update? Thanks



Hey mate, not sure theres any specific place, I got email about the update, since Im enrolled, and went through a bunch of new videos yesterday. And as customer, I was satisfied, like I said.


----------



## Publius (Aug 31, 2017)

PeterN said:


> ...Say, you got a 'real' composer getting lost in Sahara desert, being captured by rebels, shot twice, finding a caravan and a way to an oasis, forced to marry a princess, then making it out, and making a tender melody of this experience, and then you got this neighbor city boy, with dads nice car, loudmouth, doing a chord progression and all the girls cheering to him, since his stuff sounds brilliant...



Thanks, you answered my question before I had a chance to ask it.


----------



## Aceituna (May 21, 2018)

PeterN said:


> Edit: Anyway the Evenant course is a fast way to get the grip of epic music. And theres the essentials. You can find the same things on youtube, but you need to be fishing on the youtube for weeks for that. The course will do it faster. Id say, worth it, since epic is your thing.



I´m considering to buy Evenant´s courses Bundle.
But if I can save my money....
Well, could you recommend me what Youtube Channel could give me the courses knowledge?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 21, 2018)

I bought the "Cinematic Music" course on a sale last year and for me it was worth every penny.
It just depends on what you are looking for. Check the course page and take the free example lessons and when you learnt something new which is helpfull for you than you might wanna pick this class.

For me, also one important reason for courses like this is that it is not on Youtube and you get a nice structure from beginning to the end. I never got so much knowledge just from Youtube videos ( too much other stuff on YT which makes it not easy for me to concentrate or finish videos from start to finish).

In the end it totally depends on your knowledge and what you consider to learn.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 21, 2018)

Aceituna said:


> I´m considering to buy Evenant´s courses Bundle.
> But if I can save my money....
> Well, could you recommend me what Youtube Channel could give me the courses knowledge?
> Thank you very much.


https://www.youtube.com/c/AlexMoukala
Watching composers stream their process like Daniel James and others can be very beneficial, as you get to watch their screen and see exactly what they do. Like sitting in with them for a few hours while they work.
You might also want to join a few of the facebook groups that deal with this type of music, and just be a fly on the wall. Read and learn from the questions and answers members post.


----------



## Aceituna (May 21, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/c/AlexMoukala


Thank you very much for your response.
I start yesterday with Alex´s videos.
I knew about Evenant from him.


----------



## Aceituna (May 21, 2018)

Montisquirrel said:


> In the end it totally depends on your knowledge and what you consider to learn.


I am considering either to update my old Komplete 6 (second hand bought) or to buy Evenant Courses Bundle.
I know Music Theory but Im newbie on computer music composition.


----------

